# Personal Translator



## lowblo (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone--I want to hire a bilingual translator (Spanish/English) who can accompany us as we look for an apartment in Sevilla. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I would go about finding an appropriate individual? Thanks much.--Jerry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lowblo said:


> Happy New Year everyone--I want to hire a bilingual translator (Spanish/English) who can accompany us as we look for an apartment in Sevilla. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I would go about finding an appropriate individual? Thanks much.--Jerry


look in the local newspapers would probably be your best bet, although a lot of agents speak passable - if not excellent - English

I'm not sure what papers are local to the area, but most English-language press is available online


it could work out expensive to take a translator apartment hunting - translators around here charge at least 10€ for each hour or part hour


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

You can also have a look at the local Ayuntamiento (town hall) notice boards. You often find people sticking up services that they offer.
As Xabiachica says, a good number of agents has a strong command of english. A translator could work out to become pretty expensive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.......Or use a british or bilingual estate agents. Certainly in my area, most agents speak several languages

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

It rather depends on whether the OP wants a person who can speak several languages, to a greater or lesser degree, or someone who can translate from one language to another. There is a considerable difference, both in ability and cost and it may well be that he is planning to respond to private advertisements and wishes to approach sellers directly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> It rather depends on whether the OP wants a person who can speak several languages, to a greater or lesser degree, or someone who can translate from one language to another. There is a considerable difference, both in ability and cost and it may well be that he is planning to respond to private advertisements and wishes to approach sellers directly.


Indeed, I was merely offering an alternative!

Jo


----------



## lowblo (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you very much to the individuals who have already replied. In response to Beachcomber's message, I would be looking for an individual who could be translating from Spanish to English and from English to Spanish. We'll be arriving in Sevilla on January 13 and during the next weeks will be looking for an apartment. Right now, I'm just exploring all of our options for securing an apartment. I've been looking at relocation services, have been identifying real estate agencies to contact when we arrive (have attempted email contacts right now but without much success), have been looking at available apartments online, and have also been exploring what we would do if we found an apartment while out walking that we then would want to see. My partner's Spanish is relatively good, but he's never used Spanish while discussing apartments and lease terms so this is why I was also exploring hiring a personal translator to accompany us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the main thing that will require careful translation will be the contract itself. Which to be legal in Spain must be written in Spanish, but an independant translation would be wise and you should be able to find someone in a local paper, maybe even use a "gestoria" who will understand the legalities of a contract as well as translate it. Apart from that, viewings are failry self explanatory and most questions can be "discussed" with gesticulations and actions lol!!! As I say, if you can find an agent they will happily act as a go between

Jo xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If I didn't speak the language I'd want someone who was fluent in english & completely impartial.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

It's obviously the decision of the OP on how to go about this but I would avoid so-called 'relocation services' like the plague.


----------



## Lochlannach (Nov 14, 2010)

I recommend a quick peek at proz dot com - a website for professional translators (I'm a member myself  ). You might find somebody there.

Best of luck,
Lochlannach


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lochlannach said:


> I recommend a quick peek at proz dot com - a website for professional translators (I'm a member myself  ). You might find somebody there.
> 
> Best of luck,
> Lochlannach


There are squillions of translators, I know of lots, in fact there are several on this forum who I'm sure would be happy to help out if they're not too busy

Jo xxx


----------

